# Ersatz für Kuroo gesucht

## Martux

Hallo Leute. Leider wird kuroo ja nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Da ich das Programm ganz praktisch finde, z.B. um eine Übersicht aller mitinstallierten Abhängigkeiten eines Paketes zu erhalten oder die benötigte Zeit zu ermitteln, suche ich jetzt einen gleichwertigen Ersatz.

Gibt es so was?

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl. Portato? Von Necoro, hier aus dem Forum.

Tobi

----------

## Martux

Das hat heftig viele Abhängigkeiten:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 1,095 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/cython-0.9.6.12  USE="-doc -examples" 1,265 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc8-r1  245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9  221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10  USE="-debug" 364 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.2.1  USE="-debug -doc" 1,107 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.2.0  USE="-debug -doc" 262 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/lxml-2.0.5  USE="-doc -examples" 1,997 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.1  USE="-debug -doc" 672 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12  USE="-debug -doc" 729 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -ldap" 1,384 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 403 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 387 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1  210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portato-0.10  USE="kde libnotify nls -etc-proposals -userpriv" LINGUAS="de -ca -pl -tr" 132 kB

Total: 15 packages (15 new), Size of downloads: 10,467 kB

```

Als alter KDE user reagiere ich etwas allergisch auf gnome dependencies...

----------

## Necoro

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9  221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10  USE="-debug" 364 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.1  USE="-debug -doc" 672 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12  USE="-debug -doc" 729 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -ldap" 1,384 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 403 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 387 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1  210 kB 
```

Die solltest du loswerden, wenn du USE="-libnotify" nimmst  :Smile:  ... aber die notifications sind schon süß *find* 

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal porthole anschauen ... das ist gerade in einer neuen Version erschienen. Das unterstützt auch bereits Portage-2.2 (wird Portato frühestens mit dem nächsten Release)

----------

## Martux

Hmm, portato finde ich extrem unübersichtlich.

Eigentlich suche ich ja nur was, was mir das emerge.log etwas grafisch aufbereitet, compile times anzeigt und emerges nach Datum sortiert...

----------

## Necoro

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hmm, portato finde ich extrem unübersichtlich.
> 
> Eigentlich suche ich ja nur was, was mir das emerge.log etwas grafisch aufbereitet, compile times anzeigt und emerges nach Datum sortiert...

 

Das sind ja nun Sachen, die Portato absolut nicht machen soll ...

Vielleicht willst du eher (k)elogviewer?

----------

## Martux

Danke, das hört sich gut an. Werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## Max Steel

genlop ist für solche Zwecke auch nutzbar.

----------

## Martux

 :Shocked: 

```

emerge genlop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/libnet-1.22  USE="-sasl" 67 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.20  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.011  203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.66  93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56  USE="unicode" 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.36  94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.011  93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23  119 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.011  138 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.011  63 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.09  10 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.38  42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 192 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.23  21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.19  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.54  178 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.57  121 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.812  USE="ssl" 237 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  USE="bash-completion" 21 kB

Total: 25 packages (25 new), Size of downloads: 1,852 kB

```

----------

## Necoro

Das ist bei Perl-Paketen normal  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Ja wie, die hast du nicht eh schon drauf?! :-D

----------

## Martux

Hmm ich weeß net, ich lasse gern mal ein beherztes emerge --depclean laufen und bisher habe ich keine Probleme ohne dese Pakete...

Elogviewer ist übrigens auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei.

----------

